# Holder pro voting fraud?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Since all would have to show a picture ID I don't see discrimination. What I see Holder doing is setting up a situation to make voting fraud more easily accomplished. I don't know about the rest of you, but I am getting really sick of hearing discrimination used as an excuse for everything. I don't care what color Obama or Holder are, I am simply concerned that they are treacherous people who are anti second amendment, pro socialist, and want to make "fundamental changes to America". In other words they are anti America as it exists today.



> Attorney General Eric Holder used Martin Luther King Jr.'s legacy on the anniversary of the civil rights leader's birthday Monday to emphasize the Obama administration's dedication to protecting the American people from discriminatory voting practices.
> "Despite our nation's record of progress, and long tradition of extending voting rights - today, a growing number of citizens are worried about the same disparities, divisions, and problems that Dr. King fought throughout his life to address and overcome,"
> Holder's remarks in the Palmetto State come just weeks after the Justice Department blocked the state's new voter ID law from taking effect, citing an unfair burden on minority voters.
> Citing the "drumbeat of concern" he has encountered from Americans across the country about discrimination in the election systems, the attorney general vowed that the Justice Department was more committed than ever before to enforcing the Voting Rights Act.
> Holder promised to continue reviewing recently proposed changes to the election system, including those that govern third-party voter registration organizations, early voting and photo identification requirements, with the goal of ensuring that there is "no discriminatory purpose or effect."


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Holder is a POS, period. He should move to Mexico or China.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

How about a little compassion?
Holder is a victim of racial discrimination and voter Intimidation.
If you don't believe me,,,just ask him.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes these guys play the race card at every opportunity. I don't think Obama should be impeached, I think he and half his administration should be tried for treason. Also a few supreme court judges along with them.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Also a few supreme court judges along with them


.

By a few could you mean 4?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah. I think he is likely a pro at it. :wink:

huntin1


----------

